# Pre/Post Heresy Night Lords



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello! 

It's been some time since I last logged on here - my son was born 5 months ago and there has been some upheaval in the household....

Anyway, I loved the book _Lord of the Night _and I was inspired to make and paint some Night Lords, these ended up on the back burner whilst I continued to expand my Angels Vermillion and finish off my Lamenters. However, I recently read _Soulhunter_ and I'm keen to get moving again.

The idea behind this army was to build it in such a way that it could be used either with _Codex: Space Marines _or _Codex: Chaos Space Marines_. 

The first few models were testers really:




























I have also made some other models up here - pictures to follow. 

However, I think I now want to create an army list to work from and create a small 1000 pt army, trying to emulate the terror or guerilla tactics of the Night Lords...any ideas?


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone know how to get the pictures to show?! Hosted by Picasa...


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure, I just used ones from my computer.
As for emulating guerilla tactics, you could use the Blood Angels codex and keep it very fast attack based emulating the hit and run style of guerillas.
But be sure to give those assault squads a melta or plasma gun and power weapon.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I have it.....


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good, i like the colour scheme as a whole especially the dark blue. +rep


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Thing is, with picasa you need to force it to show the entire picture and not just a small resolution one.
Notice this adress:
[...]lh4.ggpht.com/_beA4wacezsI/TF1rZ9IH9EI/AAAAAAAAACk/613pOmRePXA/s288/ricostuz%20060play[...]

See the s288? That's what limits the size of your picture, if you change it to s0 the entire picture will show as you uploaded it.

[...]lh4.ggpht.com/_beA4wacezsI/TF1rZ9IH9EI/AAAAAAAAACk/613pOmRePXA/s0/ricostuz%20060play[...]

Example:








vs









Hope that helps you with future pictures.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips re Picasa and your comments. Will try to update soon.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Loving the Night Lords totally! + rep for that. For a couple of years ago I actually hated the Night Lords, thought they were too much you know. Too much 40k version of "bling bling" but after reading Soulhunter and watching these, bravo.


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

I love the skull helmet


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Just a quick update of some further work:

Scouts to be used with C:SM...










Firepower:










Scariest apothecary ever?!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Could you perhaps make the last pictures bigger so we can see details? But looking good so far.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yeah dude nice work. bigger pics would be nice. and like that one guy said the BA codex would be good for night lords. fast and crazy. not to mention the conversion work for nightlord death company would be bad ass. you could say they are chosen since thats what night lords favor. but still either way im sure you will have fun tweaking the lsit around.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Really love the guy with the skull helmet, really brilliant- +rep

As has been said before, BA codex allows a lot of accurate and scary jumppack units to be fielded which suits the Night Lord ethos


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Evening All,

First 5 are finished:










Hope these images are a better size for you:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

good work!! love that freehand on the helmets


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Wery cool, the freehand looks exellent. Looking forward to see more of this


----------



## vulkan1793 (Apr 21, 2011)

nice very nice keep up the good work


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys!


----------

